# Barnaby & Baxter Pics



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

It's been a while but I finally found some time to take out the camera.

















































































"LLLLLLLLLLLLLLET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!"


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Lovely!! They look good together.

How old is Baxter already? He's looking quite grown-up! Altho I don't recall if you adopted him as a baby...


----------



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

oh they are absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like they are getting alone well.. I love when kitty's cuddle!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are so cute!! Barnaby has always been a favorite of mine anyway. Baxter looks like he is fitting in quite nicely.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Awww...they're so cute! Are they getting along well? (It looks like they are from the first pic)


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I guess I'll never know how old Baxter is because the shelter did not know how old he was. If I had to guess I would say 9 months to a year but who really knows.

I haven't seen them actually cuddling yet. They are close on the first picture but not what I would condsider cuddling. But it's pretty warm here so I'll wait for the cooler weather and see if I can get a picture then.

They seem to get along well enough. They have their wrestling matches like in the bottom picture but no hissing or growling.


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

awww your kitties are just gorgeous


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awwww I just Love Barnaby! I'm glad he has a friend now. I hope Psi and Sigma grow up to look just like him.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are so pretty together. I must be out of the loop, I thought you weren't going to adopt another cat for fear Barnaby wouldn't be the same......did u adopt recently :?:


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes, I adopted Baxter about 2 months ago. I just felt that Barnaby needed a playmate because he is not too interested in playing with toys but he likes to wrestle with my hand and arm and chase my feet, so now he has another cat to release his play aggression on.

Baxter is a bit aggressive and selfish, eats all the food in the house and always wants to occupy my lap when I am sitting, and Barnaby is too passive to push his way in. I've tried locking Baxter in a room for a while on some nights so Barnaby can have my lap but most of the time he just goes looking for Baxter.

All in all it has worked out pretty well.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm happy to hear that all is going well, now Barnaby has a playmate to interact with all day


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Two cats really are better than one. I'm glad to see it's working out so well.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Richo -- they are looking great. I'm sorry if you are disappointed by the change in dynamic, I hope everything works out as the cats continue to adjust and grow. Has Baxter gotten much bigger? Any idea how much he weighs now?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

They get along much better than Julia and Moby! The closest they sleep to each other in one on top of a chair and one underneath...


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They look great together! 

....Barnaby is my favourite (I love grey cats!)....


----------

